# How offering free rides can make you more money..



## FreeRidesTampaBay (6 mo ago)

Rideshare companies and many of their passengers are awful to drivers. You all know it. But some passengers are awesome, even if they can't tip. So, if you use the following concept, remember to be compassionate too. 

Here is a little something to hopefully liberate you from the chains of rideshare companies. 

Use this to improve your lives and the lives of others. Drive responsibly and attentively. 

Stay safe out there.

------

Free rides

Am I crazy? Maybe, but that's besides the point. We are all slaves to malignant thought....

I will give rides. I will also give preference to generous tippers who are cool people. In time I'll know, "When I pick up James/Jill/whoever, they tip well"

So, free rides, to anyone I choose to give rides to. I would likely choose to drive Jack again if he tipped me well. If Jack doesn't tip, he still gets a nice, courteous ride, but I might not choose to pick him up again. See? Economic evolution. 


This frees me from the slave-like manipulation of corporate rideshare companies.


I know that some of you reading this are thinking,

"Darn, I'd rather tip him $20 a day than pay a rideshare company $40+"


Others are thinking:

"Haha what a nut! I'll just get a free ride and won't tip"

That's fine with me. I wish them both well.



So there ya go. Free rides, or no rides.

Disclaimer/Rules:

1- Ride at your own risk. Driver not responsible for injuries, death, or lost or stolen items. Riders should carry their own insurance.

2) No weapons, illegal drugs, open containers of alcohol, animals other than service dogs or hazardous materials.

3) No drinking or smoking. I'd prefer to not drive cigarette smokers.

4) I won't be your getaway car parked outside the bank vault. I mean at that point, buy yourself a car. You can afford it.

5) No one who is visibly intoxicated or impaired. There are plenty of cabs and gooobers out there willing to mop up your vomit. Call them.

Advance notice is helpful and appreciated. Routines are preferred (same people to the same places every day). 

Payment is due at, never... Because there is no payment system, because there is no fee. See how liberating this is? 


Tips do not constitute payment. It is still a free ride. You are not required to tip (those who get it, get it)


Humanity,

live free.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Until there is an accident, the pax sues you for medical bills and swears in court he gave you money. The other driver and/or property owner sue you for damages. 
Rideshare (you weren’t on the app) and personal insurance (you agreed to take money) deny all claims and you are left holding the bag. Everything you own (including future earnings) is gone or has a lien on it. You lose your license for not having insurance to cover what you are doing until everything is paid off.


----------



## FreeRidesTampaBay (6 mo ago)

Atavar said:


> Until there is an accident, the pax sues you for medical bills and swears in court he gave you money. The other driver and/or property owner sue you for damages.
> Rideshare (you weren’t on the app) and personal insurance (you agreed to take money) deny all claims and you are left holding the bag. Everything you own (including future earnings) is gone or has a lien on it. You lose your license for not having insurance to cover what you are doing until everything is paid off.


I disagree. A disclaimer posted inconspicuously to the exterior of the vehicle, stating, 'by entering you agree to the following terms and disclaimers' 

is sufficient. They can read it and then decide to not enter.


----------



## FreeRidesTampaBay (6 mo ago)

Also, have a lock box tip jar. You can even make one. 

Check it after every ride. If there is a generous tip in there, highlight their name instead of crossing it off.

There is payment. There are tips. Tips are not payment. Have the tip box slot out of your direct field of view. You won't know what, if anything they put in, until you unlock it after they exit your vehicle.

Have your dash cam on to combat false claims.


----------



## HobNobByBob (8 mo ago)

Beyond the civil liabilities, I know in my state of Colorado, it is a crime to operate for hire without carrying proper insurance and other various requirements including business licensing. The insurance requirement has ridiculously high limits.


----------



## FreeRidesTampaBay (6 mo ago)

HobNobByBob said:


> Beyond the civil liabilities, I know in my state of Colorado, it is a crime to operate for hire without carrying proper insurance and other various requirements including business licensing. The insurance requirement has ridiculously high limits.


You're not being hired. You are offering someone a free ride, in your car that you paid for.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

itsokimalimodriver said:


> You're not being hired. You are offering someone a free ride, in your car that you paid for.


What city are you in?

Pretty sure municipal regulations would have something against this.

Also insurance companies would probably still say you're still giving rides for compensation which is against policy terms.


----------



## FreeRidesTampaBay (6 mo ago)

Rideshare companies and many of their passengers are awful to drivers. You all know it. But some passengers are awesome, even if they can't tip. So, if you use the following concept, remember to be compassionate too.

Here is a little something to hopefully liberate you from the chains of rideshare companies.

Use this to improve your lives and the lives of others. Drive responsibly and attentively.

Stay safe out there.

------

Free rides

Am I crazy? Maybe, but that's besides the point.

I will give rides. I will also give preference to generous tippers who are cool people. In time I'll know, "When I pick up James/Jill/whoever, they tip well"

So, free rides, to anyone I choose to give rides to. I would likely choose to drive Jack again if he tipped me well. If Jack doesn't tip, he still gets a nice, courteous ride, but I might not choose to pick him up again. See? Economic evolution.

(You might be thinking: "Uber/Lyft already have a rating system. Yes, but it is a gate stuck closed in their favor....

With Uber/Lyft you can choose to not drive someone again, but you can't choose to drive them again. In other words, Mary might have gladly tipped you $10 again today, but Uber sent you to pick up Tony instead, who doesn't tip)

(Another thing, they're no longer passengers. At least, not commercial passengers. They're guests, in your private vehicle.)



This frees me from the slave-like manipulation of corporate rideshare companies.


I know that some of you reading this are thinking,

"Darn, I'd rather tip him $20 a day than pay a rideshare company $40+"


Others are thinking:

"Haha what a nut! I'll just get a free ride and won't tip"

That's fine with me. I wish them both well.



So there ya go. Free rides, or no rides.

Disclaimer/Rules:

1- Ride at your own risk. Driver not responsible for injuries, death, or lost or stolen items. Riders should carry their own insurance.

2) No weapons, illegal drugs, open containers of alcohol, animals other than service dogs or hazardous materials.

3) No drinking or smoking. I'd prefer to not drive cigarette smokers.

4) I won't be your getaway car parked outside the bank vault. I mean at that point, buy yourself a car. You can afford it.

5) No one who is visibly intoxicated or impaired. There are plenty of cabs and gooobers out there willing to mop up your vomit. Call them.

Advance notice is helpful and appreciated. Routines are preferred (same people to the same places every day).

Payment is due at, never... Because there is no payment system, because there is no fee. See how liberating this is?


Tips do not constitute payment. It is still a free ride. You are not required to tip (those who get it, get it)


Humanity,

live free.


New2This said:


> What city are you in?
> 
> Pretty sure municipal regulations would have something against this.
> 
> Also insurance companies would probably still say you're still giving rides for compensation which is against policy terms.


The rides are free. If it is illegal to give someone a free ride, then every car on the road carrying more than one person is breaking the law.

It is not illegal to drive someone in your car. Otherwise cars would be built with only one seat.


----------



## EM1 (Apr 28, 2019)

itsokimalimodriver said:


> Rideshare companies and many of their passengers are awful to drivers. You all know it. But some passengers are awesome, even if they can't tip. So, if you use the following concept, remember to be compassionate too.
> 
> Here is a little something to hopefully liberate you from the chains of rideshare companies.
> 
> ...


I say this kindly - the logic behind your statements is in error. Providing a service to the public, whether there is a fee or not, will require liability insurance unless you want to lose everything if there is an accident, claim, injury, allegation, etc. Giving a friend or family member a ride is not considered a service to the public. Thats personal use. Your arguments will not stand up in a court of law. Just not worth it friend.


----------



## FreeRidesTampaBay (6 mo ago)

EM1 said:


> I say this kindly - the logic behind your statements is in error. Providing a service to the public, whether there is a fee or not, will require liability insurance unless you want to lose everything if there is an accident, claim, injury, allegation, etc. Giving a friend or family member a ride is not considered a service to the public. Thats personal use. Your arguments will not stand up in a court of law. Just not worth it friend.


I disagree.... especially since statutes in most states articulate fees as a characteristic of ridesharing. People have been programmed to fear a money making machine of propaganda. You are not doing anything wrong by giving someone a free ride.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

itsokimalimodriver said:


> I disagree.... especially since statutes in most states articulate fees as a characteristic of ridesharing. People have been programmed to fear a money making machine of propaganda. You are not doing anything wrong by giving someone a free ride.


Try opening a bar without a liquor license because you're giving away free drinks with a tip jar there and see how long you last.


----------



## FreeRidesTampaBay (6 mo ago)

itsokimalimodriver said:


> I disagree.... especially since statutes in most states articulate fees as a characteristic of ridesharing. People have been programmed to fear a money making machine of propaganda. You are not doing anything wrong by giving someone a free ride.


Moreover, if you routinely drive the same people, such as commuters to work, you are improving the chances of keeping yourself and your guests safer. You know who they are, and you know where they are going: less fumbling with clunky navigation apps, less uncertainty.


----------



## FreeRidesTampaBay (6 mo ago)

New2This said:


> Try opening a bar without a liquor license because you're giving away free drinks with a tip jar there and see how long you last.


----------



## FreeRidesTampaBay (6 mo ago)

BYOB establishments exist. And they almost never require liquor licenses.


----------



## EM1 (Apr 28, 2019)

itsokimalimodriver said:


> I disagree.... especially since statutes in most states articulate fees as a characteristic of ridesharing. People have been programmed to fear a money making machine of propaganda. You are not doing anything wrong by giving someone a free ride.


Thats the thing. Your opinion is irrelevant. Esp if youre posting ‘disclaimers’ youre literally calling yourself a business or service provider. If there is an accident/injury/allegation you will be sued. Your insurance will not cover the legal costs nor damages if you lose in court. Facts. But hey if you want to take that risk, by all means have at it & best of luck.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

itsokimalimodriver said:


> BYOB establishments exist. And they almost never require liquor licenses.


Reading is fundamental: 



New2This said:


> Try opening a bar without a liquor license *because you're giving away free drinks with a tip jar* there


I didn't say BYOB. I basically described what you're proposing but in a different industry.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Over and above the liability, I still don't believe I'll make more money doing this.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

itsokimalimodriver said:


> Also, have a lock box tip jar. You can even make one.
> 
> Check it after every ride. If there is a generous tip in there, highlight their name instead of crossing it off.
> 
> ...


That won't work because the law says if your taking others regardless of compensation, require commercial insurance in place. If you pay for that then it's on the vehicle and you can do that, depending upon other local laws. Until then your using Ubers commercial insurance and it's on a trip only.

The criteria for "friend ride" is quite high and volume will be your undoing.

Drivers doing the "free ride" tip jar angle have been busted.


----------



## FreeRidesTampaBay (6 mo ago)

Illini said:


> Over and above the liability, I still don't believe I'll make more money doing this.


That is what inspired my concept..the belief; the trust that it will all work out. You simply weed out cheapskates and smelly/dangerous people, and continue driving the nice, good tippers.

This concept really can work best for commuters. It reduces the randomness. With Uber and Lyft you never know if you're getting a little old lady or a gun in your face. Some of us value our lives more than Uber/Lyft does. 

So you can put out an ad, say, on social media. Free rides.. with the outline I provided. Add "Commuters preferred" and "tips not required but appreciated"

The next day, if cheapskate Charlie texts you asking for a ride, and Generous John who tipped you will texts you for a ride, who would you choose? I would drive John.

Very simple. Very transparent. Only you can decide if it is right for you.


----------



## FreeRidesTampaBay (6 mo ago)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> That won't work because the law says if your taking others regardless of compensation, require commercial insurance in place. If you pay for that then it's on the vehicle and you can do that, depending upon other local laws. Until then your using Ubers commercial insurance and it's on a trip only.
> 
> The criteria for "friend ride" is quite high and volume will be your undoing.
> 
> Drivers doing the "free ride" tip jar angle have been busted.


When you can, please provide specific cases where drivers have been, as you say busted for offering free rides. 

In America, I can drive whoever I want, wherever I want, as long as I have a valid driver's license, registration, personal vehicle insurance, and am not drunk or on drugs.

If I charge them for that ride, that's different. But free is free.


----------



## FreeRidesTampaBay (6 mo ago)

Also, keep in mind that while a single driver can be targeted, the concept itself is immutable.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I have a lot of experience giving free rides. Getting a "tip" on a free ride is extremely unlikely in my experience. They're more likely to cry and ask if you can spare them a few dollars for some smokes. I mean, you were nice enough to give 'em a free ride, surely you can just give them a few dollars too.


----------



## FreeRidesTampaBay (6 mo ago)

Trafficat said:


> I have a lot of experience giving free rides. Getting a "tip" on a free ride is extremely unlikely in my experience. They're more likely to cry and ask if you can spare them a few dollars for some smokes. I mean, you were nice enough to give 'em a free ride, surely you can just give them a few dollars too.


Yes. But you are not seeing the upside.

In a given day, does no one tip good? Ever? Someone does...if your car is clean and you drive well.

So, let's say you only get one decent tipper the first day. A commuter. The rest were leeches. Fine. Next day, the decent tipper texts you for a ride. You blocked out the others and crossed their names off.

Repeat until you have a following of generous tippers, or, a full schedule.

Decentralized transportation will be of little use to bad drivers, because they won't get repeat texts for rides. So for a bad driver, every day will be like day one, and they will return to Uber.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

@legalrideshare could you weigh in here on risks?

I'd hate for a member to contact you after getting into an accident following this buffoon's scheme.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

itsokimalimodriver said:


> Yes. But you are not seeing the upside.
> 
> In a given day, does no one tip good? Ever? Someone does...if your car is clean and you drive well.
> 
> ...


Well, I get tips sometimes on rides paid for already. I have pax that book a $40 ride through the Uber app and then give me a $20 tip on top of it. But like 80% of my Uber Pax do not tip.

For free rides, I would say 95% do not tip, and those that do won't pay me more than what the ride would have been worth on Uber.

One free ride I gave got me a $5 tip at the end of the ride. But the thing is if the same ride would have been done on Uber he'd have paid like $15 and I would have been paid more than $5.


----------



## FreeRidesTampaBay (6 mo ago)

Trafficat said:


> Well, I get tips sometimes on rides paid for already. I have pax that book a $40 ride through the Uber app and then give me a $20 tip on top of it. But like 80% of my Uber Pax do not tip.
> 
> For free rides, I would say 95% do not tip, and those that do won't pay me more than what the ride would have been worth on Uber.
> 
> One free ride I gave got me a $5 tip at the end of the ride. But the thing is if the same ride would have been done on Uber he'd have paid like $15 and I would have been paid more than $5.


The nature of my concept requires reputation building and a little bit of faith that there are still generous people out there who need rides. It is not an overnight solution. You build a following, weeding out non tippers along the way by not driving them again.


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

itsokimalimodriver said:


> Rideshare companies and many of their passengers are awful to drivers. You all know it. But some passengers are awesome, even if they can't tip. So, if you use the following concept, remember to be compassionate too.
> 
> Here is a little something to hopefully liberate you from the chains of rideshare companies.
> 
> ...


Church vans give free rides to people, and they still have to carry a liability policy.


----------



## FreeRidesTampaBay (6 mo ago)

Chauffeur_James said:


> Church vans give free rides to people, and they still have to carry a liability policy.


You have liability: your personal auto insurance. The state minimum. Unless you crash a lot then you have a high premium and probably shouldn't be driving. The disclaimer makes it clear before they ever enter that they are waiving liability. You aren't forcing anyone to ride with you.


----------



## FreeRidesTampaBay (6 mo ago)

Text: "Hey can you give me a ride to work?"

You: "Hey! Thanks for the tip yesterday. Sure thing. Be right over"

Even the most twisted, diabolical prosecutor would have a hard time turning that into a crime.

I didn't mean for that to rhyme. I do it all the time.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

There is no crime more heavily prosecuted than denying the extortionists their cut.


----------



## FreeRidesTampaBay (6 mo ago)

Trafficat said:


> There is no crime more heavily prosecuted than denying the extortionists their cut.


is there any greater cause?


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Atavar said:


> Until there is an accident, the pax sues you for medical bills and swears in court he gave you money. The other driver and/or property owner sue you for damages.
> Rideshare (you weren’t on the app) and personal insurance (you agreed to take money) deny all claims and you are left holding the bag. Everything you own (including future earnings) is gone or has a lien on it. You lose your license for not having insurance to cover what you are doing until everything is paid off.


This. Never drive any Pax outside of app unless you got commercial Insurance.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

itsokimalimodriver said:


> Rideshare companies and many of their passengers are awful to drivers. You all know it. But some passengers are awesome, even if they can't tip. So, if you use the following concept, remember to be compassionate too.
> 
> Here is a little something to hopefully liberate you from the chains of rideshare companies.
> 
> ...


So, are you practicing what you are preaching?

What is your dollars to mile ratio?


----------



## FreeRidesTampaBay (6 mo ago)

Anubis said:


> This. Never drive any Pax outside of app unless you got commercial Insurance.


You can open the gate of the stable and some will still just sit and stare at it.


----------



## FreeRidesTampaBay (6 mo ago)

Judge and Jury said:


> So, are you practicing what you are preaching?
> 
> What is your dollars to mile ratio?


You are free to remain a slave.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

100% not legal . You need tlc insurance and tax I'd.


----------



## FreeRidesTampaBay (6 mo ago)

bobby747 said:


> 100% not legal . You need tlc insurance and tax I'd.


Not for free rides. That would mean every single car on the road with more than one occupant needs a tlc license.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

itsokimalimodriver said:


> You are free to remain a slave.


Ha Ha.

You didn't answer my questions.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

itsokimalimodriver said:


> The toxic, simple minds here should just stay on Uber.


Yet.... You came to try and explain to a hoard of veteran drivers you magically came up with this way to make money and sidestep uber/lyft.

Not only is your idea like 1980s late, it's been discussed so many times here and has grandchildren your age.

But hey, welcome to up.Net

Try and keep the sidewalks clean while your down there.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

itsokimalimodriver said:


> Rideshare companies and many of their passengers are awful to drivers. You all know it. But some passengers are awesome, even if they can't tip. So, if you use the following concept, remember to be compassionate too.
> 
> Here is a little something to hopefully liberate you from the chains of rideshare companies.
> 
> ...


I thought you were giving free rides for " organ harvesting".

Tips are nice . . . But only a fraction of the profit . . .


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

itsokimalimodriver said:


> When you can, please provide specific cases where drivers have been, as you say busted for offering free rides.
> 
> In America, I can drive whoever I want, wherever I want, as long as I have a valid driver's license, registration, personal vehicle insurance, and am not drunk or on drugs.
> 
> If I charge them for that ride, that's different. But free is free.


You can't provide rides to others with the expectation of getting compensated unless one carries commercial insurance and complies with local taxi laws.

Your a "vehicle for hire" once you set that tip jar out. Just because you say it's optional, that doesn't wash in court because hundreds of thousands have tried that very same trick before you and now they are gone.

That's why I'm always take pax on the meter and don't carry a tip jar.


In rare emergency cases or glitches with pax app and no other transportation available, I have given 100% free rides but I have them agree beforehand that it is a free ride, no tip or anything is wanted and if they attempt to leave money that it will be immediately thrown outside. Also I turn off my meter because then I'm running on my personal insurance and not Uber's, which unless there is a trip in progress, won't cover the pax otherwise.

You don't understand the lengths cops will go to bust rideshare drivers taking cash trips. The taxis are complaining day and night that rideshare drivers taking customers illegally and they do, so the cops go out to bust some.

All it takes is one bust and your done.


----------



## FreeRidesTampaBay (6 mo ago)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> You can't provide rides to others with the expectation of getting compensated unless one carries commercial insurance and complies with local taxi laws.
> 
> Your a "vehicle for hire" once you set that tip jar out. Just because you say it's optional, that doesn't wash in court because hundreds of thousands have tried that very same trick before you and now they are gone.
> 
> ...


Your reply is more fearful than logical. No court will ever succeed in convicting you for giving people free rides.


----------



## FreeRidesTampaBay (6 mo ago)

tohunt4me said:


> I thought you were giving free rides for " organ harvesting".
> 
> Tips are nice . . . But only a fraction of the profit . . .
> 
> View attachment 668318


Once you learn who the generous tippers are, typically commuters going to work, you drive them regularly, and your profits can actually go up.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

itsokimalimodriver said:


> Your reply is more fearful than logical. No court will ever succeed in convicting you for giving people free rides.


And how exactly do you plan on claiming this on your taxes?


----------



## FreeRidesTampaBay (6 mo ago)

itsokimalimodriver said:


> You are free to remain a slave.





W00dbutcher said:


> And how exactly do you plan on claiming this on your taxes?


You'll need to ask a certified public accountant.


----------



## Lets_Eat (Oct 11, 2016)

itsokimalimodriver said:


> Rideshare companies and many of their passengers are awful to drivers. You all know it. But some passengers are awesome, even if they can't tip. So, if you use the following concept, remember to be compassionate too.
> 
> Here is a little something to hopefully liberate you from the chains of rideshare companies.
> 
> ...



It’s about time I get a free ride. I get treated badly by Uber drivers once they find out I’m 1.6 miles away from Vons/Home. Can I get a free ride. DM me your #. 

I haven’t read any discounted rides from fuber in 5 years.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

itsokimalimodriver said:


> BYOB establishments exist. And they almost never require liquor licenses.


*Most states adopted this law. You need to have liquor liability insurance if you have alcohol on the premises of your restaurant, even in the context of the BYOB model. You will be held liable for the actions of someone who becomes intoxicated on your premises, and you need to have legal coverage for this.*


----------



## FreeRidesTampaBay (6 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> *Most states adopted this law. You need to have liquor liability insurance if you have alcohol on the premises of your restaurant, even in the context of the BYOB model. You will be held liable for the actions of someone who becomes intoxicated on your premises, and you need to have legal coverage for this.*


No one is selling alcohol here. Your analogy is not comparable.

To those just tuning in,

There is nothing illegal about giving someone a free ride. As you may have read, my concept, which combines the best of both worlds: cutting off bad and non-tippers from future rides, while favoring those who tip well (it's your car and you can drive whoever you want), eventually self-refines into a regular group of people you drive. The good tippers get rides. Bad/not-tippers can order an Uber next time, until all you drive are good tippers. You offer the rides completely free, with no warranty, and post liability waivers to the exterior of the vehicle as a condition of entry.

My concept was met with hostility, profanity and scare tactics...why would anyone do that? Because innovation frightens some people.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

itsokimalimodriver said:


> No one is selling alcohol here. Your analogy is not comparable.


You're the one that open the door when you said that in the very first page of this thread. That was your analogy not mine buddy you just obviously do not know the laws of even a BYOB establishment.

If you're going to use an analogy you best know what the hell you're talkin about. Clearly you don't in both instances of this thread.

You're spreading nothing but misinformation and leaving out crucial details of what's really needed to do what you were suggesting. Putting people at risk with their livelihood and their belongings because they do not carry the sufficient enough Insurance based on the fact that they are operating a commercial vehicle even though it is tips.

The definition of a commercial vehicle is offering goods or services for money. Last time I check even tips are considered income by the irs.

Or are we somehow not taking in the consideration that the IRS doesn't know what they're talking about when it comes to money?


----------



## FreeRidesTampaBay (6 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> You're the one that open the door when you said that in the very first page of this thread. That was your analogy not mine buddy you just obviously do not know the laws of even a BYOB establishment.
> 
> If you're going to use an analogy you best know what the hell you're talkin about. Clearly you don't in both instances of this thread.
> 
> ...


"The definition of a commercial vehicle is offering goods or services for money."

Have I mentioned that the rides are free (no money)?


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

itsokimalimodriver said:


> "The definition of a commercial vehicle is offering goods or services for money."
> 
> Have I mentioned that the rides are free (no money)?


So now even the irs who says tips are income is wrong and not applicable in your situation?

So in essence your condoning tax evasion by not claiming your tips on a public forum and advocating this liability to even the forum host?


----------



## FreeRidesTampaBay (6 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> So now even the irs who says tips are income is wrong and not applicable in your situation?
> 
> So in essence your condoning tax evasion by not claiming your tips on a public forum and advocating this liability to even the forum host?


You'll have to ask a certified public accountant.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

itsokimalimodriver said:


> You'll have to ask a certified public accountant.


So you don't have a clue.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

W00dbutcher said:


> So you don't have a clue.


I thinks it's very apparent there are many things this messiah of all ways of rideshare income doesnt have a clue about. Respect the 20 hour membership


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Aaa a


25rides7daysaweek said:


> I thinks it's very apparent there are many things this messiah of all ways of rideshare income doesnt have a clue about. Respect the 20 hour membership


You're right you're right I I'm I'm I'm I'm wrong. We all should bow down to the knees of the 20-hour Messiah.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

itsokimalimodriver said:


> Your reply is more fearful than logical. No court will ever succeed in convicting you for giving people free rides.


Yes they will, it all depends upon local laws.

Some cities have ordinances concerning being hailed or asking for a trip in cash. That all Uber/Lyft drivers must go through the app.

Just by being hailed and stopping for a pax is good enough to be arrested. Doesn't matter if it's a free ride or not.

You better speak to a local attorney.


----------



## FreeRidesTampaBay (6 mo ago)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Yes they will, it all depends upon local laws.
> 
> Some cities have ordinances concerning being hailed or asking for a trip in cash. That all Uber/Lyft drivers must go through the app.
> 
> ...


Any city foolish enough to target a driver for giving people free rides will likely be challenged all the way to the Supreme Court.

Further, both of your arguments there have simple remedies: 1) Find your riders by offering your free rides on social media (mentioned this earlier) instead of them hailing you. 2) The trip is free. No fee. No fare. No money. Thanks for the tip! Call me if you ever need another ride!


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Yes they will, it all depends upon local laws.
> 
> Some cities have ordinances concerning being hailed or asking for a trip in cash. That all Uber/Lyft drivers must go through the app.
> 
> ...


As @25rides7daysaweek pointed out we need to obey this new messiah of rideshare of 20 hours.!


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

itsokimalimodriver said:


> Any city foolish enough to target a driver for giving people free rides will likely be challenged all the way to the Supreme Court.
> 
> Further, both of your arguments there have simple remedies: 1) Find your riders by offering your free rides on social media (mentioned this earlier) instead of them hailing you. 2) The trip is free. No fee. No fare. No money. Thanks for the tip! Call me if you ever need another ride!


Tips are considered income and are taxable.

So yes you accepted monies for service.

Yes your avoiding pay tax on tips to say that your service is free.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

tip. noun (5) Definition of tip (Entry 10 of 10) : a gift or a sum of money tendered for a service performed or anticipated : gratuity.


----------



## FreeRidesTampaBay (6 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> Tips are considered income and are taxable.
> 
> So yes you accepted monies for service.
> 
> Yes your avoiding pay tax on tips to say that your service is free.


Your. You're. Your. You're. Your. You're. Your. You're. 

You seem quite interested in tax law. You will need to consult with a certified public accountant.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Im sorry.... Its said you have to be a grammer nazi to try and make you're point legal.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Go ahead and state what city you're in so we can prove You Wrong by definition of your local law


----------



## FreeRidesTampaBay (6 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> Im sorry.... Its said you have to be a grammer nazi to try and make you're point legal.


Every single insulting remark that you have posted thus far, mere air punches aimed at my intellect, have been composed of poor grammar.

The irony is entertaining and educational.


*your


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

I'm still waiting for any kind of valuable information so we can go ahead and prove you wrong but I know you ain't going to do it cuz you know you're wrong.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

itsokimalimodriver said:


> My concept was met with hostility, profanity and scare tactics...why would anyone do that? Because innovation frightens some people *we're trying to prevent people from making monumentally bad decisions in following your scheme*


FIFY


----------



## FreeRidesTampaBay (6 mo ago)

For the paranoid:


"Thanks for the free ride! Here's a tip"

"I couldn't possibly accept that. Not after all we've been through. But if you insist, here's my cash app / paypal / crypto address. Have a nice day"

If they tip you, put a check mark next to their name. If they don't, then don't drive them again... Repeat until you only drive generous tippers.

See? In this way, for the paranoid, you can literally drive them from a to b, and no money is exchanged at any point prior to or during the trip.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

itsokimalimodriver said:


> Not for free rides. That would mean every single car on the road with more than one occupant needs a tlc license.


But if you take money it’s not a free ride. If it gets to court and someone you have no relationship with gave you a “gratuity” it is going to be deemed a cash ride. Don’t depend on the paxhole to swear in court it was a friendly ride, especially if they are being dunned for medical bills and their attorney tells them not to. 
And technically yes, if your neighbor gives you $20 to haul a load of trash to the dump your personal insurance carrier can decline claims.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

tip. noun (5) Definition of tip (Entry 10 of 10) : a gift or a sum of money tendered for a service performed or anticipated : gratuity.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

itsokimalimodriver said:


> Your reply is more fearful than logical. No court will ever succeed in convicting you for giving people free rides.


Search the forum here for Florida Cash Ride to see an example.


----------



## FreeRidesTampaBay (6 mo ago)

Atavar said:


> Search the forum here for Florida Cash Ride to see an example.


When you want to know whether something is lawful or not, search statutes and relevant case law.

It is not unlawful to offer someone a free ride.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Atavar said:


> Search the forum here for Florida Cash Ride to see an example.


He won't say what state he's in so obviously he's going to say that doesn't apply to his scheme


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

itsokimalimodriver said:


> "The definition of a commercial vehicle is offering goods or services for money."
> 
> Have I mentioned that the rides are free (no money)?


Why would you give rides for free? How does that generate income?


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

itsokimalimodriver said:


> When you want to know whether something is lawful or not, search statutes and relevant case law.
> 
> It is not unlawful to offer someone a free ride.


A free ride means no money has changed hands this includes a tip.



tip. noun (5) Definition of tip (Entry 10 of 10) : *a gift or a sum of money tendered for a service performed or anticipated* : gratuity.


----------



## FreeRidesTampaBay (6 mo ago)

Atavar said:


> Why would you give rides for free? How does that generate income?


I explained all of that in op


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

itsokimalimodriver said:


> When you want to know whether something is lawful or not, search statutes and relevant case law.
> 
> It is not unlawful to offer someone a free ride.


It is unlawful to accept money for a “free” ride. It is also tax evasion if you do not report that money to the IRS


----------



## FreeRidesTampaBay (6 mo ago)

Time to nuke this with paranoia variant b:

Offer free rides. Find local businesses willing to pay to have their ads displayed to your riders on tablets mounted to your rear seats. Find yourself 30+ businesses, let them pay $100 a month each to have their ads scroll on the tablet. Offer free rides. Accept no payment.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

itsokimalimodriver said:


> Time to nuke this with paranoia variant b:
> 
> Offer free rides. Find local businesses willing to pay to have their ads displayed to your riders on tablets mounted to your rear seats. Find yourself 30+ businesses, let them pay $100 a month each to have their ads scroll on the tablet. Offer free rides. Accept no payment.


Still providing a service for pay. Paid indirectly by a 3rd party.

Mention to them you are advertising without proper business license, insurance, or even a for hire ride certs.... Ya every business would say no thanks. To much liability.


Also the money paid to you from the business is not a sufficient enough generator from 1 lone illegal taxi or ride service.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Keep diggin we got time.


----------



## FreeRidesTampaBay (6 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> Still providing a service for pay. Paid indercrly by a 3rd party.
> 
> Mention to them you are advertising without proper business license, insurance, or even a for hire ride certs.... Ya every business would say no thanks. To much liability.
> 
> ...


scare tactics. nothing more. circle of strife.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

itsokimalimodriver said:


> Time to nuke this with paranoia variant b:
> 
> Offer free rides. Find local businesses willing to pay to have their ads displayed to your riders on tablets mounted to your rear seats. Find yourself 30+ businesses, let them pay $100 a month each to have their ads scroll on the tablet. Offer free rides. Accept no payment.


Why would a business owner pay you to advertise when, by your own admission, you're not a business providing transportation? 

You're giving free rides so you're not going to have many impressions (people seeing the ad on the tablet).

That actually wouldn't be a bad idea for a full-time driver though.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

itsokimalimodriver said:


> scare tactics. nothing more.


Do you have said tablet installed?

If not, why not.

Because you either know or you've tried to push this on a company and the company even knew that this was total bogus and never would generate the money in return from your illegal advertisement in a illegal taxi or For Hire car


----------



## FreeRidesTampaBay (6 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> Still providing a service for pay. Paid indirectly by a 3rd party.
> 
> Mention to them you are advertising without proper business license, insurance, or even a for hire ride certs.... Ya every business would say no thanks. To much liability.
> 
> ...





New2This said:


> Why would a business owner pay you to advertise when, by your own admission, you're not a business providing transportation?
> 
> You're giving free rides so you're not going to have many impressions (people seeing the ad on the tablet).
> 
> That actually wouldn't be a bad idea for a full-time driver though.


Businesses want business. They acquire new business via advertising. You are not selling rides. You are selling advertising. You are offering free rides. Those who take those rides, see the ads scrolling. 

This is a variant of my plan. No money exchanged with rider, ever.

Some people just refuse to be happy and free.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

What exactly or who are we scaring with the honest truth that your scam is completely bogus.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

itsokimalimodriver said:


> Time to nuke this with paranoia variant b:
> 
> Offer free rides. Find local businesses willing to pay to have their ads displayed to your riders on tablets mounted to your rear seats. Find yourself 30+ businesses, let them pay $100 a month each to have their ads scroll on the tablet. Offer free rides. Accept no payment.


Also if you were either in an accident or prosecuted, your insurance company or D.A. would use that as proof you're running an unlicensed transportation business.

Why would a normal person running errands have a tablet displaying businesses? 

If they interview the business owner he will give you up in a heartbeat.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

itsokimalimodriver said:


> Businesses want business. They acquire new business via advertising. You are not selling rides. You are selling advertising. You are offering free rides. Those who take those rides, see the ads scrolling.
> 
> This is a variant of my plan. No money exchanged with rider, ever.
> 
> Some people just refuse to be happy and free.


Some people just refuse to admit when their stupid idea has been cut to shreds by facts.

But I'm bored so this is fun. 

What else you got?


----------



## FreeRidesTampaBay (6 mo ago)

New2This said:


> Also if you were either in an accident or prosecuted, your insurance company or D.A. would use that as proof you're running an unlicensed transportation business.
> 
> Why would a normal person running errands have a tablet displaying businesses?
> 
> If they interview the business owner he will give you up in a heartbeat.


lol. why so fearful?

Free rides cannot be made to be unlawful, or else all cars would be one seaters.

The business owner in court:

"I paid him money"

for a ride?

"No for an ad."

Case dismissed.


----------



## FreeRidesTampaBay (6 mo ago)

The more you call it stupid the more alluring it becomes to the quiet intellectuals watching on the sidelines. So, thank you.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

itsokimalimodriver said:


> lol. why so fearful?
> 
> Free rides cannot be made to be unlawful, or else all cars would be one seaters.
> 
> ...


The D.A. or insurance company would say that it meets the criteria of someone engaged in transportation for hire.

To the "intellectuals" lurking:

Isn't this a lot of work and risk for minimal gain?


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

These intellectuals that are lurking, if you had any leg in this race, or if you had any basis of actual truth in your scheme, or if you were anyway close to being right, somebody would have said you know he's probably right by now.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

New2This said:


> The D.A. or insurance company would say that it meets the criteria of someone engaged in transportation for hire.
> 
> To the "intellectuals" lurking:
> 
> Isn't this a lot of work and risk for minimal gain?


There arent any intellectuals lurking
They all quit reading when they read 
Count on paxholes to tip on a ride
that was offered for free.....
Not to mention the personal liability of having some stranger riding around in the car uninsured...


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

And upon further review you're probably nothing more than a sock puppet.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Wow invasion of the sock people


----------



## FreeRidesTampaBay (6 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> These intellectuals that are lurking, if you had any leg in this race, or if you had any basis of actual truth in your scheme, or if you were anyway close to being right, somebody would have said you know he's probably right by now.



Dwelling on the negative deprives you of the positive. The country is big enough for you to find enough generous tippers.


----------



## FreeRidesTampaBay (6 mo ago)

For those opting for the original recipe explained in op, add this to your back seats:


Tips not required, but appreciated!

Cash app:

Venmo:

Paypal:

Bitcoin:

Dogecoin:


Ride is free. Enjoy!


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

itsokimalimodriver said:


> Bad tippers get gradually weeded out, while good tippers get preference for future trips.


tip. noun (5) Definition of tip (Entry 10 of 10) : a gift or a sum of money tendered for a service performed or anticipated : gratuity.


----------



## FreeRidesTampaBay (6 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> tip. noun (5) Definition of tip (Entry 10 of 10) : a gift or a sum of money tendered for a service performed or anticipated : gratuity.


If tip is payment for a product or service, then failing to tip is theft. You are confused.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

itsokimalimodriver said:


> I disagree. A disclaimer posted inconspicuously to the exterior of the vehicle, stating, 'by entering you agree to the following terms and disclaimers'
> 
> is sufficient. They can read it and then decide to not enter.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

You can be sued for anything, at any time, by anyone. I can sue you for posting that dumb ass idea. 

Seriously. How can you come up with such a dumb idea and why do you think others will support you?


----------



## Midwester (6 mo ago)

itsokimalimodriver said:


> When you can, please provide specific cases where drivers have been, as you say busted for offering free rides.
> 
> In America, I can drive whoever I want, wherever I want, as long as I have a valid driver's license, registration, personal vehicle insurance, and am not drunk or on drugs.
> 
> If I charge them for that ride, that's different. But free is free.


You are literally chauffeuring people, whether free or not (and as such, requires a chauffeurs license). Furthermore, the moment a tip is accepted, this is a financial exchange and not in fact free.


----------



## FreeRidesTampaBay (6 mo ago)

Midwester said:


> You are literally chauffeuring people, whether free or not (and as such, requires a chauffeurs license). Furthermore, the moment a tip is accepted, this is a financial exchange and not in fact free.


Show a state law or case law that backs this claim up


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

itsokimalimodriver said:


> Show a state law or case law that backs this claim up


All hype and trolling or do you actually practice what you preach?

Or, maybe a disruptor business plan that you are planning to execute?

Would like to know your projected revenues and expenses.

Please include the forecasting for the hundreds of businesses that will be advertising on the back of your headrests.

Frankly, your proposals are nothing new.

A gypsycab using social media and the internet instead of street hails. Trying to disguise tips as fares.

By the way, I am in need of a ride from Los Angeles to Las Vegas.

And free would be wonderful.

Are you available? Please advise.


----------



## Midwester (6 mo ago)

itsokimalimodriver said:


> Show a state law or case law that backs this claim up


A chauffeur is, by definition, a "for hire" driver. If you are contacted by a client and arrange to drive them from point A to point B, you have entered into a transaction with them. It doesn't matter if the payment is only an implied or anticipated tip. Clearly your transaction is intended to financially benefit you, or you wouldn't be doing it in the first place.


----------



## FreeRidesTampaBay (6 mo ago)

Midwester said:


> A chauffeur is, by definition, a "for hire" driver. If you are contacted by a client and arrange to drive them from point A to point B, you have entered into a transaction with them. It doesn't matter if the payment is only an implied or anticipated tip. Clearly your transaction is intended to financially benefit you, or you wouldn't be doing it in the first place.


Show a statute...or case law... to back up that claim.


----------



## Midwester (6 mo ago)

itsokimalimodriver said:


> Show a state law or case law that backs this claim up


Furthermore, if you were to get in an accident and your client had indeed tipped you... no court of law is going to look at that ride as philanthropy and not a business transaction. Therefore, without the proper licensing and insurance, you would be vulnerable to financial ruin and possibly even legal repercussions.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

itsokimalimodriver said:


> Show a statute...or case law... to back up that claim.


So, no free ride to Las Vegas.

I promise I'll tip on the return trip.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

itsokimalimodriver said:


> I disagree.... especially since statutes in most states articulate fees as a characteristic of ridesharing. People have been programmed to fear a money making machine of propaganda. You are not doing anything wrong by giving someone a free ride.


I remember going to my lawyer once with a really good idea.
But, it seemed a little bit sketchy.
I laid out the plan to the lawyer.
He thought about it and said that it might be illegal, or expose me to civil penalties.
I argued my point. 
He shrugged and said, "You may be right. It would be up to the DA, and ultimately a judge. It is arguable. And I will argue your point of view _to your last dime. _You might want to leave a retainer with me today, because we've done a lot of business together I will accept $3k. Do you really wanna light this fuse?"
I laughed and decided not to.


----------



## FreeRidesTampaBay (6 mo ago)

UberBastid said:


> I remember going to my lawyer once with a really good idea.
> But, it seemed a little bit sketchy.
> I laid out the plan to the lawyer.
> He thought about it and said that it might be illegal, or expose me to civil penalties.
> ...


I have given them what they need to break the chains off their necks. They can choose to use it, or not.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

itsokimalimodriver said:


> I have given them what they need to break the chains off their necks. They can choose to use it, or not.


You found a way to have more risk and make less money than doing Uber/Lyft. 

That takes effort.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

itsokimalimodriver said:


> I have given them what they need to break the chains off their necks. They can choose to use it, or not.


The only chain around my neck is a St. Christopher's medal.

Still waiting for your profit and loss statements.

Ha Ha!

Yu A funy and dedykatd trol.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

itsokimalimodriver said:


> I have given them what they need to break the chains off their necks. They can choose to use it, or not.


I strongly suggest you spend a couple bux and consult a lawyer in YOUR state with expertise in transportation issues.
What's the harm to get an opinion that means something BEFORE you need it?

Just a suggestion.


----------



## thepukeguy (10 mo ago)

itsokimalimodriver said:


> Rideshare companies and many of their passengers are awful to drivers. You all know it. But some passengers are awesome, even if they can't tip. So, if you use the following concept, remember to be compassionate too.
> 
> Here is a little something to hopefully liberate you from the chains of rideshare companies.
> 
> ...


Don’t take this the wrong way I’m sure you are a nice person but typically people offering free rides are perverts and sometimes pedophiles. Please don’t tell me you offer people candy to get in your car 😂


----------



## FreeRidesTampaBay (6 mo ago)

thepukeguy said:


> Don’t take this the wrong way I’m sure you are a nice person but typically people offering free rides are perverts and sometimes pedophiles. Please don’t tell me you offer people candy to get in your car 😂


I'm sure you can find all the candy and popsicles you want in a particular basement in Delaware.


----------



## Tommy2U (Dec 2, 2021)

To the OP:

if you are a young person, attempting to pull this "plan" off could ruin your life....seriously.

The financial ruin from the risk is unimaginable.

its NOT worth the risk buddy, 

and- if you just don't care about your future -then have it ! GL


----------



## Tommy2U (Dec 2, 2021)

Also- please don't encourage OTHERS to do this...this is the worst part....


----------



## FreeRidesTampaBay (6 mo ago)

Tommy2U said:


> To the OP:
> 
> if you are a young person, attempting to pull this "plan" off could ruin your life....seriously.
> 
> ...


all scare tactics, no substance


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

itsokimalimodriver said:


> all scare tactics, no substance


I strongly suggest you spend a couple bux and consult a lawyer in YOUR state with expertise in transportation issues.
What's the harm to get an opinion that means something BEFORE you need it?

Just a suggestion.


----------



## thepukeguy (10 mo ago)

itsokimalimodriver said:


> I'm sure you can find all the candy and popsicles you want in a particular basement in Delaware.


LOL that’s awesome OK you passed the test and I’m so glad you know who PedoPete is. Kissing your granddaughter on the lips is kind of like a free ride.


----------



## FreeRidesTampaBay (6 mo ago)

thepukeguy said:


> LOL that’s awesome OK you passed the test and I’m so glad you know who PedoPete is. Kissing your granddaughter on the lips is kind of like a free ride.


I digress to the task at hand: liberating Uber and Lyft drivers from enslavement in disguise.


----------



## legalrideshare (Jun 9, 2018)

New2This said:


> @legalrideshare could you weigh in here on risks?
> 
> I'd hate for a member to contact you after getting into an accident following this buffoon's scheme.


It's a bad idea on countless levels. You run the risk of deactivation, if Uber thinks you are somehow skirting their system. It's also a safety and accountability issue. There is no documentation of the ride, the driver, the rider, the path etc. If there is an accident or accusation of wrongdoing, you don't have the built-in evidence from the app. If you get into an accident, you will run into insurance issues. Uber's insurance may not cover property damage or bodily injury claims, leaving you potentially on the hook for your and other peoples vehicle repairs, medical bills, lost wages, and other damages. You're completely vulnerable to the passenger making false claims (to the police) even more so than the usual nonsense passengers say. It's a major risk on every level.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

The


legalrideshare said:


> It's a bad idea on countless levels. You run the risk of deactivation, if Uber thinks you are somehow skirting their system. It's also a safety and accountability issue. There is no documentation of the ride, the driver, the rider, the path etc. If there is an accident or accusation of wrongdoing, you don't have the built-in evidence from the app. If you get into an accident, you will run into insurance issues. Uber's insurance may not cover property damage or bodily injury claims, leaving you potentially on the hook for your and other peoples vehicle repairs, medical bills, lost wages, and other damages. You're completely vulnerable to the passenger making false claims (to the police) even more so than the usual nonsense passengers say. It's a major risk on every level.


The reply will be...

Show me the case law that proves this.

The OP has yet to even answer where they are located to prove local laws that apply in their area.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

W00dbutcher said:


> The
> 
> The reply will be...
> 
> ...


Show us the case law that proves your point then.


----------



## FreeRidesTampaBay (6 mo ago)

legalrideshare said:


> It's a bad idea on countless levels. You run the risk of deactivation, if Uber thinks you are somehow skirting their system. It's also a safety and accountability issue. There is no documentation of the ride, the driver, the rider, the path etc. If there is an accident or accusation of wrongdoing, you don't have the built-in evidence from the app. If you get into an accident, you will run into insurance issues. Uber's insurance may not cover property damage or bodily injury claims, leaving you potentially on the hook for your and other peoples vehicle repairs, medical bills, lost wages, and other damages. You're completely vulnerable to the passenger making false claims (to the police) even more so than the usual nonsense passengers say. It's a major risk on every level.


"You run the risk of deactivation"

What you'd call a risk I'd call a blessing. Trust me Uber needs you way more than you need them.


----------



## FreeRidesTampaBay (6 mo ago)

Tips to be successful with this concept:

Offer free rides to commuting professionals, such as doctors, attorneys and engineers

Be organized. Cross off names of bad/non-tippers and rude/smelly/sketchy people, but place check marks next to good tippers, and highlight the most exceptional.

Remember, you will only drive a bad tipper once but will drive a good tipper regularly. Eventually you will only drive good tippers. You can't do that with Uber/Lyft 

Try to establish regular riders along regular routes. Less surprise creates a safer, more pleasant ride.

You are offering the rides for free. Be consistent with that. Trust that it will work.

These people become like friends. If they appreciate and respect you, then they will put a generous tip into your tip box, or to your cash app/venmo/crypto wallet etc. They are not obligated to tip you, but you are not obligated to drive them again.

Be reliable and punctual

Keep your car clean and comfortable


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

legalrideshare said:


> It's a bad idea on countless levels. You run the risk of deactivation, if Uber thinks you are somehow skirting their system. It's also a safety and accountability issue. There is no documentation of the ride, the driver, the rider, the path etc. If there is an accident or accusation of wrongdoing, you don't have the built-in evidence from the app. If you get into an accident, you will run into insurance issues. Uber's insurance may not cover property damage or bodily injury claims, leaving you potentially on the hook for your and other peoples vehicle repairs, medical bills, lost wages, and other damages. You're completely vulnerable to the passenger making false claims (to the police) even more so than the usual nonsense passengers say. It's a major risk on every level.


Thank you.

He's talking about circumventing Uber entirely and has a VERY flimsy theory (free rides for tips isn't commercial transportation) but you nailed the important parts.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

@itsokimalimodriver 

There ya go OP.
TWO times I suggested you spend a few bucks (you ignored me both times) to get professional council.
Now, you have it for free.

Gonna ignore that too?


----------



## FreeRidesTampaBay (6 mo ago)

Here are some apps to help you preserve evidence for crashes.

Well first of all, don't crash. If you're a bad driver, stick with Goober.

Second, you aren't for hire. You are offering free rides. Have your liability waiver/disclaimer posted to every door as a condition of entry.

It is still good to have data logs. These apps will give you better quality data than Uber/Lyft. You can find these apps on the Google Play Store, or on APKPure


- *Background Video Recorder*: Records audio/video. A handy backup, but should not be used as a substitute for a DVR system (I will write an OP about that another time)


- *Spotcrime*

Gives you an idea of how safe or unsafe an area is


- *Speed Tracker*. GPS Speedometer

2.1.9 for Android by Oxagile LLC

logs your speed data (mph)


- *Waze* - Alerts you of crashes, closures and obstacles


- *Traffic Spotter* - Provides a birds eye view of traffic congestion


- *Scanner Radio Police Scanner*
6.15.6.1 for Android
GordonEdwardsnet LLC

A handy app for local police/fire/ems radio, may help prevent you from inadvertently driving into something dangerous


----------



## Midwester (6 mo ago)

itsokimalimodriver said:


> Have your liability waiver/disclaimer posted to every door as a condition of entry.


If these passengers have any sense at all they won't step foot in a car that they are explicitly advised carries no protections for them in the case of an injury!


----------



## FreeRidesTampaBay (6 mo ago)

Midwester said:


> If these passengers have any sense at all they won't step foot in a car that they are explicitly advised beforehand carries no protections for them in the case of an injury!


Well then you can stick to driving for Uber, and never get ahead in life. I don't know about you but I don't injure my riders. A neurosurgeon (I'm gonna go out on a limb here and surmise that you are not one of those) would gladly generously tip the same, safe driver each day instead of being gouged by Uber/Lyft.


----------



## Midwester (6 mo ago)

itsokimalimodriver said:


> Well then you can stick to driving for Uber, and never get ahead in life. I don't know about you but I don't injure my riders. A neurosurgeon (I'm gonna go out on a limb here and surmise that you are not one of those) would gladly generously tip the same, safe driver each day instead of being gouged by Uber/Lyft.


You can't count on the wealthy (i.e. Dr.'s, attorneys, etc.) to tip. If I've learned one thing doing this gig it's that.


----------



## FreeRidesTampaBay (6 mo ago)

Midwester said:


> A neurosurgeon, having gotten to the point in life of being a neurosurgeon,


How articulate. Anyway, you must have not read my earlier posts. Riders are encouraged to carry their own insurance.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Like others have said, go for it and post your earnings. Until we see that it’s just another GRQ scheme.


----------



## FreeRidesTampaBay (6 mo ago)

Perhaps the best part is that the most bitter, miserable drivers will loyally remain with Uber/Lyft.

Let them. They can continue driving drunks and drug mules. The rest of you now have options.


----------



## Midwester (6 mo ago)

itsokimalimodriver said:


> Perhaps the best part is that the most bitter, miserable drivers will loyally remain with Uber/Lyft.
> 
> Let them. They can continue driving drunks and drug mules. The rest of you now have options.


I don't contest your point that Lyft / Uber, as employers (or whatever they are), are awful... that we agree on.


----------



## FreeRidesTampaBay (6 mo ago)

For those of you who are interested, I have prepared a template for you to use. Just add your phone #. You can try posting it on craigslist in the rideshare section, or on social media. Or you can visit restaurants and hospitals and offer free rides, not to patrons, but to those who commute. You get it. Commuters will need you again, so they are more likely to tip generously.

Here ya go:


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

itsokimalimodriver said:


> For those of you who are interested, I have prepared a template for you to use. Just add your phone #. You can try posting it on craigslist in the rideshare section, or on social media. Or you can visit restaurants and hospitals and offer free rides, not to patrons, but to those who commute. You get it. Commuters will need you again, so they are more likely to tip generously.
> 
> Here ya go:
> 
> View attachment 668925


You forgot,



Free candy and plastic seat covers are removed after every ride!


----------



## FreeRidesTampaBay (6 mo ago)

A business card template. Just add your #


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

itsokimalimodriver said:


> A business card template. Just add your #
> 
> View attachment 669304


Im sorry, do you have a link or info on this special type of "insurance" needed to ride in your "not for hire" vehicle that i would have to purchase before taking a ride?

What type of insurance is this? 

If its an insurance i don't already carry, can i deduct this cost off the tip im giving you?

Also, if i buy this insurance and my tip does not satisfy your tip threshold, can i get reimbursed for the price of the insurance?


----------



## FreeRidesTampaBay (6 mo ago)

Latest card template. Add your #


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

itsokimalimodriver said:


> Latest card template. Add your #
> View attachment 670378


Maybe add a little red flag to each corner. Or is the whole thing a big enough red flag already?

It kind of makes it sound like the customer is agreeing to be robbed and not hold the robber liable.


----------



## FreeRidesTampaBay (6 mo ago)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Maybe add a little red flag to each corner. Or is the whole thing a big enough red flag already?
> 
> It kind of makes it sound like the customer is agreeing to be robbed and not hold the robber liable.


Not a customer. Your mind is so tightly bound to conformity, like livestock that just stares at an open gate and refuses to go free. That is what you were programmed to do: comply and serve the elite. Most of you will never change. A handful of you will go free.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

itsokimalimodriver said:


> Latest card template. Add your #
> View attachment 670378


Thank you for the good long laugh. 

This card is so ****ing stupid on so many levels. Please note I'm not calling YOU stupid, but the card.

I don't normally wish ill will on anyone but in this case I hope you get into an accident that's your fault. Nothing with missing limbs or decapitation, just slight whiplash and property damage. 

Then I want to see you go into court (both civil and criminal) and try to defend this idiocy.

Then I want to see plaintiff's attorney and the prosecutor/D.A./whatever in your jurisdiction slice you like a pizza.

Then I want to see your insurance company laugh as they deny you coverage because you were driving for compensation which violated your policy. 

Sadly for whomever you hit you're probably judgment proof. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## FreeRidesTampaBay (6 mo ago)

New2This said:


> Thank you for the good long laugh.
> 
> This card is so ****ing stupid on so many levels. Please note I'm not calling YOU stupid, but the card.
> 
> ...


What part of FREE rides are you not able to comprehend?


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

itsokimalimodriver said:


> Not a customer. Your mind is so tightly bound to conformity, like livestock that just stares at an open gate and refuses to go free. That is what you were programmed to do: comply and serve the elite. Most of you will never change. A handful of you will go free.


The majority of us understand exactly what a bandit cab is and what laws and regulations are in place to discourage bandit cabs. Ignorance of such laws and regulations is legally not a valid excuse to violate those laws and regulations.


----------



## FreeRidesTampaBay (6 mo ago)

SpinalCabbage said:


> The majority of us understand exactly what a bandit cab is and what laws and regulations are in place to discourage bandit cabs. Ignorance of such laws and regulations is legally not a valid excuse to violate those laws and regulations.


It is not unlawful to give someone a free ride, anywhere in America. Show case law or statutes to prove otherwise.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

itsokimalimodriver said:


> It is not unlawful to give someone a free ride, anywhere in America. Show case law or statutes to prove otherwise.


What you're describing requires a commercial license and commercial insurance. This thread is proof of your intent to operate a bandit cab service.


----------



## FreeRidesTampaBay (6 mo ago)

SpinalCabbage said:


> What you're describing requires a commercial license and commercial insurance. This thread is proof of your intent to operate a bandit cab service.


As usual, your posts are nothing but disruptive scare tactics. Not ONE critic of my plan has shown a single statute to refute my assertion that it is NOT unlawful to give someone a free ride.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

itsokimalimodriver said:


> As usual, your posts are nothing but disruptive scare tactics. Not ONE critic of my plan has shown a single statute to refute my assertion that it is NOT unlawful to give someone a free ride.


You're not giving free rides. You're requiring tips and building a client list.

In fact, you remind me of those two girls doing delivery on a scooter on the sidewalks of New York City without a driver's license. Their logic was since they weren't driving on the streets they didn't need a license and no amount of information to the contrary provided to them by the police could change their minds.


----------



## FreeRidesTampaBay (6 mo ago)

SpinalCabbage said:


> You're not giving free rides. You're requiring tips and building a client list.


Tips are not required. It says that in plain English.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

itsokimalimodriver said:


> What part of FREE rides are you not able to comprehend?


The part where you're putting IN PRINT your desire to be compensated. 

"If they tip generously I will likely drive them again" is where you're nailed.

D.A.: "So you're giving rides without any expectations of compensation?"

You: "Yes"

D.A.: "You're doing this as a form of community service? No expectations of compensation in any way, shape or form?"

You: "That's right."

D.A. "Can you then explain why your card says 'If they tip generously I will likely drive them again'"?

You: "Ummmmmmmmm no"

D.A.: "Why, if you're not expecting compensation, wouldn't you take someone again who didn't tip you?"

You: "Ummmmmmmmm I dunno?"


Actually they wouldn't need the D.A. for this. A freshman pre-law student or intern could nail you on this.

Especially since you'd try defending yourself. 😂😂😂😂


----------



## FreeRidesTampaBay (6 mo ago)

New2This said:


> The part where you're putting IN PRINT your desire to be compensated.
> 
> "If they tip generously I will likely drive them again" is where you're nailed.
> 
> ...


1) You're not a D.A.

2) You still have not shown a single statute or case law showing that it is illegal to give free rides.

The print is clear. Tip if you want to. And I drive you again if I want to. 

You can try to twist and pervert my words all you want, but the truth is: the rides are free. They are free to tip, or not, and I am free to drive them again, or not. 

Now, unless you show case law or a statute, instead of non-sensical rambling and scare tactics, I will ignore you like the other troublemakers here.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

itsokimalimodriver said:


> 1) You're not a D.A.
> 
> 2) You still have not shown a single statute or case law showing that it is illegal to give free rides.
> 
> ...


Oh boo ****ing hoo the guy with the stupid idea is gonna ignore me because I point out the flaws in said stupid idea.


----------



## FreeRidesTampaBay (6 mo ago)

New2This said:


> Oh boo ****ing hoo the guy with the stupid idea is gonna ignore me because I point out the flaws in said stupid idea.
> 
> View attachment 670381


Point it out with case law and statutes, not whining. #ignored.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

itsokimalimodriver said:


> Point it out with case law and statutes, not whining. #ignored.


Call it whining if you want.

As @SpinalCabbage already said you're operating a bandit cab racket despite whatever you try calling it.

If your idea is so monumentally brilliant why has no one done it before?

Maybe because they know they'll be ****ed like a Kardashian in a locker room if they did something this stupid.


----------



## FreeRidesTampaBay (6 mo ago)

New2This said:


> Call it whining if you want.
> 
> As @SpinalCabbage already said you're operating a bandit cab racket despite whatever you try calling it.
> 
> ...


Show a single statute that states that it is unlawful to give free rides. You can't, because it doesn't exist.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

itsokimalimodriver said:


> Show a single statute that states that it is unlawful to give free rides. You can't, because it doesn't exist.


Except you're not giving free rides.

Your phrase "if they tip generously I will likely drive them again" shows your intent to receive compensation. 

You're obviously trying to circumvent existing statutes.

How much have you made with this stupid scheme anyway?


----------



## FreeRidesTampaBay (6 mo ago)

New2This said:


> Except you're not giving free rides.
> 
> Your phrase "if they tip generously I will likely drive them again" shows your intent to receive compensation.
> 
> ...


They are free to tip, or not. And I am free to drive them again, or not.


----------



## FreeRidesTampaBay (6 mo ago)

All nice things get refined. This simplifies the wording. Add your number and #livefree


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## FreeRidesTampaBay (6 mo ago)

The case against Uber: Why you can, and should consider ditching Uber and offering free rides:

1) Uber is complicit in nationwide drug, human and weapon trafficking. They are well aware that their platform is misused by bad actors, but allow it in order to profit off of it.

2) Uber does not screen riders, at all. As a result, drivers have been injured and murdered.

3) Real names are not required. I have seen "names" of riders such as "filthy", as well as many which are drug and violence references.

4) Uber operates as a taxi company, but is not licensed as one. They likely get away with it because they know exactly which policitians, judges and prosecutors order drugs and hookers.

5) Uber is disorganized. Drivers zig-zag across cities, and there is no method to the madness. Much of their "earnings" go right back into fuel, tolls, repairs and tires as a result of such inefficiency.

6) Uber consistently lacked candor when questioned about unauthorized dissemination of driver data.

7) For years, drivers have reported being short-changed by Uber.

8) Despite calling drivers "independent contractors", Uber exerts Orwellian control over drivers. Drivers have even been kicked off the platform for playing conservative radio in their vehicles.

9) Uber drivers regularly pick up drunks and transients, many of whom become disorderly or leave the vehicle messy.


You can do better!

You can offer free rides. Tips never required, but always appreciated. If someone tips you, drive them again. If they don't, wish them well but don't drive them again. Focus on commuters. Gainfully employed full time workers are unlikely to cause you any trouble.


Scare mongerers in here made baseless claims that a D.A.would hang you for doing this... But those D.A.'s don't say a word to Uber for moving tons of narcotics across the country...


There is no law on the books, anywhere in America, that says it is illegal to give someone a free ride.

So go on and set yourselves free from Uber. Learn to think freely. It's not a business. It's just a free ride. Drive who you want, when you want...but be consistent: rides are free.

Focus on commuters because they will think, "I will tip because I will need a ride to work again tomorrow".

If they tip you, thank them and drive them again. If they don't, thank them anyway and block their number.


Drive safely and ignore the toxic trolls. And remember: Uber needs you way more than you need them.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

itsokimalimodriver said:


> The case against Uber: Why you can, and should consider ditching Uber and offering free rides:
> 
> 1) Uber is complicit in nationwide drug, human and weapon trafficking. They are well aware that their platform is misused by bad actors, but allow it in order to profit off of it.
> 
> ...


Once again it doesn't take the D.A. to see through your stupid scheme. 

A first-year law student intern could make thuscase. Open and shut. 

You're obviously trying to circumvent the laws. Period.

I'll keep calling out your idiocy because I don't want to see anyone try this asinine idea and get in trouble, either legally or financially.


----------



## FreeRidesTampaBay (6 mo ago)

New2This said:


> Once again it doesn't take the D.A. to see through your stupid scheme.
> 
> A first-year law student intern could make thuscase. Open and shut.
> 
> ...


SHOW the statute or pertinent case law that says that it is unlawful to give a free ride. You cannot, because it does not exist.

Your posts are consistently uninformative and disruptive.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

itsokimalimodriver said:


> SHOW the statute or pertinent case law that says that it is unlawful to give a free ride. You cannot, because it does not exist.
> 
> Your posts are consistently uninformative and disruptive.


Again it can be EASILY demonstrated that you're giving rides for money. Your idiotic cards SAY SO.

You're not doing ****ing Make-A-Wish or Meals On Wheels. You're trying to make money and cut Uber/Lyft out of the equation. 

I think I'm being VERY informative in preventing someone from making a horrible mistake.

Disruptive? Awwwwww did someone get their feelings hurt because they thought they'd be the savior of Uber drivers and instead their stupid idea got trampled like someone standing between the cast of The View and a buffet table? Tough titties buttercup.


----------



## FreeRidesTampaBay (6 mo ago)

New2This said:


> Again it can be EASILY demonstrated that you're giving rides for money. Your idiotic cards SAY SO.
> 
> You're not doing ****ing Make-A-Wish or Meals On Wheels. You're trying to make money and cut Uber/Lyft out of the equation.
> 
> ...


You can't make up your own laws. If it is unlawful to give someone a free ride, then show the statute.

If, on the other hand you'd prefer to just continue making a fool of yourself with disruptive trolling, be my guest.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

itsokimalimodriver said:


> You can't make up your own laws. If it is unlawful to give someone a free ride, then show the statute.
> 
> If, on the other hand you'd prefer to just continue making a fool of yourself with disruptive trolling, be my guest.


You're making yourself the fool by starting this thread then trying to defend your absurd position.


----------



## FreeRidesTampaBay (6 mo ago)

Until you a show a statute that proves otherwise, your claims are baseless. It is not possible for me to make that any simpler for you.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

itsokimalimodriver said:


> Until you a show a statute that proves otherwise, your claims are baseless. It is not possible for me to make that any simpler for you.


Then just go do it.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

itsokimalimodriver said:


> Until you a show a statute that proves otherwise, your claims are baseless. It is not possible for me to make that any simpler for you.


Taxis have been in business since the very first automobile. So this entire time throughout history of the automobile and taxis, people that like to make money have never used this idea. Rideshare is a drop in the bucket compared to how long taxis have been around. so I would think somewhere in that long history of taxis and automobile history somebody would have came up with this before you and actually implemented it as a business. Or not as a business however you want to classify yourself in this fruitless endeavor.

I would say history dictates, that it's not looking good for you and your successfulness.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

itsokimalimodriver said:


> Until you a show a statute that proves otherwise, your claims are baseless. It is not possible for me to make that any simpler for you.


For such idiotic ideas, I'm amazed that people here are engaging you. I couldn't read past about post 60 on this thread. 

You are seriously lacking in any common sense. You show up on here and somehow think you are smarter than everyone else on here. You sound like a con man trying to sell a get rich quick scheme. I won't even bother getting into the legal arguments which you refuse to acknowledge. You want to run a private car service, by all means, understand the risks and do what you are comfortable with. Giving away rides? That's just plain stupid! A product or service is never worth more than what you charge for it. That's business 101. There are plenty of folks here that pass out cards to get uber pax to call them directly in the future but wtf, you charge them! At an event, someone gives you a great offer, go for it if you are a rational adult and understand the risk you are taking. Don't be a moron and hide behind this tip bs.

If you are going to keep at it then please enlighten us as to how much you are earning for miles driven and time spent, otherwise, go play in the corner.


----------



## FreeRidesTampaBay (6 mo ago)

Disgusted Driver said:


> For such idiotic ideas, I'm amazed that people here are engaging you. I couldn't read past about post 60 on this thread.
> 
> You are seriously lacking in any common sense. You show up on here and somehow think you are smarter than everyone else on here. You sound like a con man trying to sell a get rich quick scheme. I won't even bother getting into the legal arguments which you refuse to acknowledge. You want to run a private car service, by all means, understand the risks and do what you are comfortable with. Giving away rides? That's just plain stupid! A product or service is never worth more than what you charge for it. That's business 101. There are plenty of folks here that pass out cards to get uber pax to call them directly in the future but wtf, you charge them! At an event, someone gives you a great offer, go for it if you are a rational adult and understand the risk you are taking. Don't be a moron and hide behind this tip bs.
> 
> If you are going to keep at it then please enlighten us as to how much you are earning for miles driven and time spent, otherwise, go play in the corner.


Nonsensical rambling. Is that the best you've got?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> For such idiotic ideas, I'm amazed that people here are engaging you. I couldn't read past about post 60 on this thread.
> 
> You are seriously lacking in any common sense. You show up on here and somehow think you are smarter than everyone else on here. You sound like a con man trying to sell a get rich quick scheme. I won't even bother getting into the legal arguments which you refuse to acknowledge. You want to run a private car service, by all means, understand the risks and do what you are comfortable with. Giving away rides? That's just plain stupid! A product or service is never worth more than what you charge for it. That's business 101. There are plenty of folks here that pass out cards to get uber pax to call them directly in the future but wtf, you charge them! At an event, someone gives you a great offer, go for it if you are a rational adult and understand the risk you are taking. Don't be a moron and hide behind this tip bs.
> 
> If you are going to keep at it then please enlighten us as to how much you are earning for miles driven and time spent, otherwise, go play in the corner.


I'm thinking he isn't a limo driver anymore 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

itsokimalimodriver said:


> Nonsensical rambling. Is that the best you've got?


You've done an excellent job of verifying that you have no sense.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Disgusted Driver said:


> You've done an excellent job of verifying that you have no sense.


And more importantly no money in his pocket either.

Can't even answer Financial questions. That tells you right there that there's absolutely nothing but a scam and he ain't making crap off of it or else he would prove it. And not just say I made $60 in one trip. Not even a picture of a lot of cash.


----------



## FreeRidesTampaBay (6 mo ago)

Disgusted Driver said:


> You've done an excellent job of verifying that you have no sense.


I understand that you don't need to be intelligent to drive for Uber. A handful of you in here have demonstrated that quite well. 

The majority, the ones silently watching, are higher functioning. Now if only 10% of them take my advice, and ditch Uber for my free ride concept, it could give them:

- Increased financial stability

- Improved safety

As well as other perks.

The (possibly paid or otherwise incentivized, or, at least brainwashed) toxic trolls have offered nothing: not even one statute, ordinance or case law to refute my assertion that it is not unlawful to give someone a free ride.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

How is that working out for you? Post your financials.
As far as the free ride stuff ask your insurance agent whether taking gratuities for “free” rides is covered by your policy. If it’s all above board he will back you up.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

itsokimalimodriver said:


> I understand that you don't need to be intelligent to drive for Uber. A handful of you in here have demonstrated that quite well.
> 
> The majority, the ones silently watching, are higher functioning. Now if only 10% of them take my advice, and ditch Uber for my free ride concept, it could give them:
> 
> ...


People have offered but you refuse to even answer the most basic question, where do you live, so that they may provide you with the appropriate statute.

All talk and no action . You should be selling MLM's


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

itsokimalimodriver said:


> SHOW the statute or pertinent case law that says that it is unlawful to give a free ride. You cannot, because it does not exist.
> 
> Your posts are consistently uninformative and disruptive.


Show the statute that says accepting money after giving a “free” ride is not driving for hire.


----------



## FreeRidesTampaBay (6 mo ago)

Atavar said:


> Show the statute that says accepting money after giving a “free” ride is not driving for hire.


That's not how it works. You have the burden of proof. You failed, again.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

itsokimalimodriver said:


> That's not how it works. You have the burden of proof. You failed, again.


No, you have the burden of proof to support your ridiculous posit. Show us in law where it says that accepting money for a ride is not driving for hire.
I don’t have to prove squat. You are the one saying what you are proposing is legit. Prove it.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

This entire time he has not shown a shred of proof that this system even works. That in itself should say everything that anybody should know about this idea.


----------



## FreeRidesTampaBay (6 mo ago)

The hecklers in here have already gotten more attention than was owed to them. They will now be ignored.


If any adults have questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## Tommy2U (Dec 2, 2021)

As forest gumps mother told him 

"Stupid is as stupid does"

Btw, can you imagine this guy doing this all day everyday for a living, Lol what a life


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

There should be a way to get a thread completely moved off of this forum. I can't believe they're allowing this. I mean even Twitter and all those other places take down post and pics or whatever that are possibly harmful to other people not to mention possible litigation based on spreading of the information on the web?


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> There should be a way to get a thread completely moved off of this forum. I can't believe they're allowing this. I mean even Twitter and all those other places take down post and pics or whatever that are possibly harmful to other people not to mention possible litigation based on spreading of the information on the web?


Probably the best thing for him to do is try it and then get into an accident. 😆


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

itsokimalimodriver said:


> The hecklers in here have already gotten more attention than was owed to them. They will now be ignored.
> 
> 
> If any adults have questions, feel free to ask.


I think it's dead boys.....
Poke. 


Poke.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

itsokimalimodriver said:


> Rideshare companies and many of their passengers are awful to drivers. You all know it. But some passengers are awesome, even if they can't tip. So, if you use the following concept, remember to be compassionate too.
> 
> Here is a little something to hopefully liberate you from the chains of rideshare companies.
> 
> ...


So, it has been a month since your OP.

Has your program been profitable?

What was your gross revenue for thirty days?

What was your dollar to mile ratio?


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

He got an accident and his scheme isn't going to work.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Nah, I'm sure OP is just too busy giving free rides and making a ton of money doing so to trifle with us any further. A pity we couldn't fathom the wisdom!


----------



## FreeRidesTampaBay (6 mo ago)

Judge and Jury said:


> So, it has been a month since your OP.
> 
> Has your program been profitable?
> 
> ...


I'm doing great.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

SHOOT IT QUICK HURRY SOMEBODY


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

itsokimalimodriver said:


> I'm doing great.


So, your program is profitable?

No response to the questions of dollar per mile ratio or any other indicator of profitability?

Please provide photos of the two or three dollar bills provided as tips for the fourteen mile trips to the airport, casino or beach.

Further, please document the number of non-tippers that you have black listed.

Seems you are adamant that your program is profitable, but can not provide proof or specifics as to your profit or loss.

Seems your program is just dust in the wind.

Same old story, just another drop in an endless sea.

All you do, crumbles to the ground
Though you refuse to see.

Dust in the Wind. All your posts are just Dust in the Wind.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Nah, I'm sure OP is just too busy giving free rides and making a ton of money doing so to trifle with us any further. A pity we couldn't fathom the wisdom!


Seems the OP was full of Sound and Fury.

Signifying nothing:

Except an unprofitable pipe dream.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

W00dbutcher said:


> I think it's dead boys.....
> Poke.
> 
> 
> Poke.


Nope.

The fun is just starting.


----------



## FreeRidesTampaBay (6 mo ago)

Judge and Jury said:


> So, your program is profitable?
> 
> No response to the questions of dollar per mile ratio or any other indicator of profitability?
> 
> ...


I'm sorry. I assumed that you knew how to read. I won't make that mistake again.

Full time commuters only.


That means no airport rides. No casinos. No drunks. Let taxis handle that. What I have created is a niche. To get a free ride, you must be a full time commuter, going to and from work ONLY.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Judge and Jury said:


> So, your program is profitable?
> 
> No response to the questions of dollar per mile ratio or any other indicator of profitability?
> 
> ...


From post 1 absolutely no proof of concept. Not that it's verifiable in any way, shape, or form.

I mean not even a half assed attempt to slide a made-up document or spread sheet....

Absolutely nothing 

Doing so now would just to be a laughable attempt at trying to prove that he is doing something worthwhile.

The time for show and tell has gone. Now it's a meaningless thread with contempt.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

itsokimalimodriver said:


> I understand that you don't need to be intelligent to drive for Uber. A handful of you in here have demonstrated that quite well.
> 
> The majority, the ones silently watching, are higher functioning. Now if only 10% of them take my advice, and ditch Uber for my free ride concept, it could give them:
> 
> ...


You forgot to mention the humongous liability risks.

A three dollar tip, on the first ride by a potential future customer, could turn into a liability of hundreds of thousands of dollars that your children are gonna have to pay long after you are dead.

Are you able to determine consequences that may arise more than three minutes into the future?

Guessing not.


----------



## FreeRidesTampaBay (6 mo ago)

Judge and Jury said:


> You forgot to mention the humongous liability risks.
> 
> A three dollar tip, on the first ride by a potential future customer, could turn into a liability of hundreds of thousands of dollars that your children are gonna have to pay long after you are dead.
> 
> ...


Open your eyes, and read.

Riders must agree to the liability waiver in order to be picked up. They agree via text.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

itsokimalimodriver said:


> Open your eyes, and read.
> 
> Riders must agree to the liability waiver in order to be picked up. They agree via text.


Ha Ha!

Wait until a reputable accident injury law firm, with dozens of partners and hundreds of associates, accepts your passenger's lawsuit.

Guessing you got thirty bucks to retain a top of the line law firm to represent you.

You toast.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

itsokimalimodriver said:


> Open your eyes, and read.
> 
> Riders must agree to the liability waiver in order to be picked up. They agree via text.


You diligently ignore any request to provide even the slightest shred of evidence that this actually works for you so one can only conclude that you are either lying or think making six bucks an hour is a good rate.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

itsokimalimodriver said:


> I'm sorry. I assumed that you knew how to read. I won't make that mistake again.
> 
> Full time commuters only.
> 
> ...


Reading is fundamental.

Profits are fundamental.

Are you profitable?


----------



## FreeRidesTampaBay (6 mo ago)

*Exciting updates added to OP!* 

My Honkers! protocol is now available to drivers nationwide! Read OP to learn more


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

You are still advocating this illegal stupidity, I'm thinking you are the guy on the trike.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

You know who OP reminds me of?
Sometimes I like to watch "Court Cam TV". I think it's on Discovery.
They had a guy in the other day accused of running a red light. He "TOLD" the judge that he was a "Soverign Citizen" and therefore not subject to the laws of any state or government, then DEMANDED that charges be dropped and he be set free.
The judge tried, several times, to get a word in sideways to explain reality - but, 'Sovereign Citizen'' wouldn't let him, interrupted several times and got loud and insulative.
The judge finally gave up. Paused the red light charges indefinitely, found him in contempt of court, sentenced him to 30 days in jail for that, and "when you finish that sentence we'll bring you back and try to deal with the red light issue" a long look over his glasses "again. You'll be better prepared?"

Some people just won't listen. They have to be shown.


----------

